# Netbeans Run main() mit args



## bronks (11. Mrz 2006)

Hi!

Wenn ich in NetBeans eine Klasse mit main() habe, kann ich irgendwo einstellen, daß diese Klasse von NetBeans aus immer mit bestimmten Argumenten aufgerufen wird?

Sicher doch, aber wo?

Danke!

Bronks


----------



## Roar (11. Mrz 2006)

Project Properties -> Run -> Arguments :?:


----------



## bronks (11. Mrz 2006)

Danke!


----------

